# Can anyone recommend a reliable PRO service in Abu Dhabi?



## Gavtek

Preferably through an agency that operates on a 'per job' basis if possible, not enough work to justify hiring someone.


----------



## B-Bear

Gavtek said:


> Preferably through an agency that operates on a 'per job' basis if possible, not enough work to justify hiring someone.


I used One-Stop onestopdubai.com

They really helped me out in a difficult domestic situation as well. I did think they were a little expensive, but maybe they will give a good rate fro business.

Hope this helps. good luck either way.


----------



## rsinner

No personal experience with them but here goes

Sesam Business Consultants
Zomorrodah Building, Office 32B, P.O.Box 62118, Dubai - United Arab Emirates 
Tel: +971-4-335 9995 Fax: +971-4-335 0202
[email protected] 
Sesam Business Consultants

These guys are a sister company of the company whose business center we were using for some time. The business center was run very professionally, so once could assume that these would be professional as well. Though again (I am guessing) they could be slightly pricy, but worth a call


----------

